# 19s or 20s on a 4.2?



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

im debating on what to go with. for the price 20s they are nice but i still think i would be better off with 19s in terms of weight and a little performance. i might go with the a8 spoke design and they make it in 19x8.5 and in 20s they make it in 20x9. anybody have pics of 20s on them?


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 19s or 20s on a 4.2? (DTOYVR6)*

17s or 18s if you care at all about performance. Otherwise, plan on spending a HUGE amount of money, make sure you live where the roads are smooth as glass, and be prepared to give up a lot of ride quality.
19s or 20s (worse as you go up) will weigh quite a bit more, thereby detracting from performance. You'll also have to spend much more on tires (money that could go to improve performance elsewhere). You'll also run a significantly higher risk of bent rims (critical consideration if you live in pothole country). The only way to offset this is to spend a LOT of money on rims that are both strong AND light (two factors that oppose each other unless you get really good rims).
If you have no budget limitations and don't care if the ride quality takes a serious hit, then you can do whatever you like. 
Good luck.


_Modified by SouthboroAudiGuy at 12:58 AM 1/25/2007_


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: 19s or 20s on a 4.2? (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

i understand everything ur saying but i just dont think 17s or 18s even look good on the car. if i were keeping those sizes i would just stay with factory. as for performance im not looking for a race car. my 4.2 is for cruising. i dont beat on it and i dont usually take corners at 120mph. i have another car for that. i live in NYC where potholes are a way of life and since day one of owning any car ive been riding around on nothing more than 40 series tires my whole driving career







. my 300zx has 35 in back and 40 in front on 18s. my wifes jetta is running 40 all around on 18s. i had a VR6 jetta before riding around on streched 40s on 16in porsche wheels. it all about how you drive. i know where every pothole is in this city and if theres a road i dont know i will be more careful. 
so bottom line is im just going for looks even though i have coilovers and swaybars for the car







thanks for your input though audiguy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any body have some nice pics?


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 19s or 20s on a 4.2? (DTOYVR6)*

Sounds like you know your way around a car so I"ll assume you know the risks & issues of going low profile. One reality check for you though... 
With 19"s or 20"s you'll be ULTRA low profile. In the 30-35 aspect ratio range. That's NOT a lot of rubber to ride over all those potholes. Follow the link in my sig to my registry. There, you'll see my car on 17"s. Gets lots of compliments even though it's awfully far away from slammed and banded. I think the appearance is affected a great deal by the wheel itself. The right 18" can look better than the wrong 19/20".
Good luck!


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: 19s or 20s on a 4.2? (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

yea i hear ya. but i never go into potholes. always aroun them. if i do get 19s or 20s it will either be the A8 spoke wheels or a BBS LM look wheel. the rim will definitely be nice. no funny looking stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i agree with you on the right 18 is good too but i want to get 18s for the winter because i got some all season 18s for free. i just have to get some rims for cheap. 
your car does look nice with the 17s by the way. very clean. you had it from new? 


_Modified by DTOYVR6 at 11:30 AM 1-25-2007_


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 19s or 20s on a 4.2? (DTOYVR6)*

Bought her used about a year ago. Five years old, but she only had 28k on her. Up to around 48k now. Been a GREAT ride. Scored the wheels for eBay for a song.
Nice chatting with you and good luck with the wheels.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: 19s or 20s on a 4.2? (DTOYVR6)*

20s in Queens...you're asking for trouble. Personally, I wouldn't go larger than 18s, but my suggestion to you if you really want bigger wheels, max out at 19s. 20s are overkill and probably would look too big (IMO). But, again dropped well enough on 18s would be best for looks. 
Good luck to you.


----------



## aoei74 (Jan 14, 2004)

go for 19's, I have no problem riding on them at all, and here in Vancouver Canada the roads can get a bit sketchy once in awhile. 20's are a bit on the big side, plus you'll have trouble finding tires that will fit without screwing up your speedo. Just my $0.02
Andy


----------



## 911RS6 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: 19s or 20s on a 4.2? (DTOYVR6)*

Ultimately, it's your car and you sound confident enough to modify to your personal taste. That's what "tuning" is all about. It's personal. I too have 20's for my S6...But that decision is based on what I like. The rolling radius is the same all-around, I drive 40 minutes--all highway--to work, and like you, I go out of my way to avoid ALL potholes. I have 30's up front and 25s in the rear. H&R coilovers and H-Sport sways. Sure I feel the road more than most....but with 19's on most A4's, they just looked too small on my 6. Post the pics when when you get your new shoes!


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: 19s or 20s on a 4.2? (911RS6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *911RS6* »_Ultimately, it's your car and you sound confident enough to modify to your personal taste. That's what "tuning" is all about. It's personal. I too have 20's for my S6...But that decision is based on what I like. The rolling radius is the same all-around, I drive 40 minutes--all highway--to work, and like you, I go out of my way to avoid ALL potholes. I have 30's up front and 25s in the rear. H&R coilovers and H-Sport sways. Sure I feel the road more than most....but with 19's on most A4's, they just looked too small on my 6. Post the pics when when you get your new shoes!

u have pics?


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: 19s or 20s on a 4.2? (DTOYVR6)*

well i came across some used 19s with tires on Sat. and i bought them. they are called WALD wheels and are made in japan. i never knew about this wheel company. they only make wheels and body kits for high end european cars. all the sites i found their rims on had no prices. they all said "call for price" so you know what that means







well anyways looks like i came aross a diamond in the rough. turns out these wheels are very expensive. some sites have the model i have and some have them in 3 piece designs.

anyways i got them with hankook tires with about half the tread left. 19x8.5 in front with 235/30/19 and 19x9.5 in back with 265/30/19. and et 38 all around. what i want to do though is space them out to the fenders with some spacers and longer lugs. and i also am stripping them down and they are going to be polished








heres a pic with the wheel sitting in front of the cars wheel to see what it looks like









heres a link to some of their products
http://www.jonari.com/brand.php?bid=1&makeid=10
and heres another link with the wheel and its name at the bottom of the list
http://www.wheelexperts.com/wheels/wald/line.html


_Modified by DTOYVR6 at 12:54 PM 1-30-2007_


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: 19s or 20s on a 4.2? (DTOYVR6)*

Drive with caution!


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: 19s or 20s on a 4.2? (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_Drive with caution!

oh no doubt. i know exactly how to drive with this type of thing. plus the car isnt exactly a complete daily driver. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 19s or 20s on a 4.2? (DTOYVR6)*

Ug. You didn't mention you were thinking about staggering. You do know you've just added more understeer to a car that already understeers, right?


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: 19s or 20s on a 4.2? (SouthboroAudiGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SouthboroAudiGuy* »_Ug. You didn't mention you were thinking about staggering. You do know you've just added more understeer to a car that already understeers, right?

yea i know but i mean come on its only 1 inch difference and the tires im gonna put on are going to be the same sizes so technically the contact patches are going to be the same. 
oh and i really didnt plan on stggered, its just what i found for a very good price 
and once again im not building a track car. i already have one and besides if i wanted another performance car to worry about all that i would have gotten an A3 or S4 or something and do them the right way:thumbup: this a6 is to cruise and nothing more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by DTOYVR6 at 1:11 AM 1-31-2007_


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: 19s or 20s on a 4.2? (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

Hey Southboro, I've seen you warn people about the staggering of wheels on quattros until it seems you'd be blue in the face both here and on Audiworld. I'm surprised you still have the energy to do it! But, please don't talke this as an insult, rather as appreciation from a fellow A6 owner who has and continues to learn much from your EXTENSIVE knowledge about the car we love. Thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 19s or 20s on a 4.2? (DTOYVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DTOYVR6* »_
yea i know but i mean come on its only 1 inch difference and the tires im gonna put on are going to be the same sizes so technically the contact patches are going to be the same. 
oh and i really didnt plan on stggered, its just what i found for a very good price 
and once again im not building a track car. i already have one and besides if i wanted another performance car to worry about all that i would have gotten an A3 or S4 or something and do them the right way:thumbup: this a6 is to cruise and nothing more 

In your post, you indicate you're running 235s in front and 265s in back -- that's going to give you a different contact patch. I hear you on getting a deal and am glad you did. Just want to make sure you're aware of the performance implications.
Even if you don't track it, balanced handling is a safety issue any time you drive it in a "spirited" manner. You haven't done anything that will cause your car to go careening off the road at the first slow speed turn, but you have increased the understeer. This means that the transitions between on/off throttle handling on a fast curve (think highway entrance ramp in a cloverleaf) will be more abrupt. If you find yourself fighting the turn more, that's because you've put more rubber on the road in back when your car wants it in the front.
Again, not a biggie if you're just cruising and don't mind the tradeoff to get the look you're after. I just come from the school of thought that says you mods shouldn't push the car in the wrong direction from a performance perspective.
Enjoy the new wheels -- they do look nice!


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 19s or 20s on a 4.2? (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_Hey Southboro, I've seen you warn people about the staggering of wheels on quattros until it seems you'd be blue in the face both here and on Audiworld. I'm surprised you still have the energy to do it! But, please don't talke this as an insult, rather as appreciation from a fellow A6 owner who has and continues to learn much from your EXTENSIVE knowledge about the car we love. Thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You're welcome. 
I do feel like I'm on a pulpit at times but this staggered thing is so much of a "look" that people are after these days, I think it's important for people to know that they are playing around with a car's handling -- not just changing appearance. If people don't mind the compromise, I say "have at it." As long as they know the score.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: 19s or 20s on a 4.2? (SouthboroAudiGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SouthboroAudiGuy* »_
In your post, you indicate you're running 235s in front and 265s in back -- that's going to give you a different contact patch. I hear you on getting a deal and am glad you did. Just want to make sure you're aware of the performance implications.
Even if you don't track it, balanced handling is a safety issue any time you drive it in a "spirited" manner. You haven't done anything that will cause your car to go careening off the road at the first slow speed turn, but you have increased the understeer. This means that the transitions between on/off throttle handling on a fast curve (think highway entrance ramp in a cloverleaf) will be more abrupt. If you find yourself fighting the turn more, that's because you've put more rubber on the road in back when your car wants it in the front.
Again, not a biggie if you're just cruising and don't mind the tradeoff to get the look you're after. I just come from the school of thought that says you mods shouldn't push the car in the wrong direction from a performance perspective.
Enjoy the new wheels -- they do look nice!

i hear what you are saying and i agree 100%. but like you said its only the look im after and i wasnt planning on a staggered setup. this is just what i came across. and as for the different size tires i will probably only use them through this summer and then get the same sizes after if i decide to keep the rims
i like my A6 too much to beat on it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have some 20's on my 2000 A6
But I have them off for the winter, i can get some pictures of them for you


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Project13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Project13* »_I have some 20's on my 2000 A6
But I have them off for the winter, i can get some pictures of them for you

Bah. I've been driving my A6 with 19" Hartmanns in Spokane without any worries. Granted, I only drive it when the roads are clear and the weather is nice.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: 19s or 20s on a 4.2? (SouthboroAudiGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SouthboroAudiGuy* »_
You're welcome. 
I do feel like I'm on a pulpit at times but this staggered thing is so much of a "look" that people are after these days, I think it's important for people to know that they are playing around with a car's handling -- not just changing appearance. If people don't mind the compromise, I say "have at it." As long as they know the score.

My wheels are staggered on my A4 (18x8.5 and 18x10 with 225/40's and 255/35's) and the strangest thing happened when I put the staggered wheels on... my car is tail-happy now.







Just goes to show things don't always work out like you would expect them to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: 19s or 20s on a 4.2? (Capt. Obvious)*

so come on people, post some pics of them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Not a 4.2, but it has 19" Hartmann RS4 DTM.
Yes, I know it needs to be lowered.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

yea definitely needs to be lowered but it looks nice though and when lowered it will be perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what sizes are the rims and tires?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

19"X8", ET35, 5X112 bolt.
Here:
http://shop.achtuning.com/inde...D=938
Tires are Toyo Proxies Fx4 or something like that. 225/35R19.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

19's are a bit harsh for daily driving. This isn't my daily driver, so it isn't a big deal to me. If this was my daily driver I'd go for 18" sized rims.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_19's are a bit harsh for daily driving. This isn't my daily driver, so it isn't a big deal to me. If this was my daily driver I'd go for 18" sized rims.

C'mon Brian, you're from _Spokane_...


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

aww yeeeaaa ... that pic makes me want to get a Snoop Deville








and roll dem 26" chromez


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Yeah, Spokane is the ideal place for large diameter rims. I get a kick out of this idiot driving around town with a nice 80's Buick Grand National with chrome 24's or so. It looks retarded and I'm sure the preformance has suffered a lot. I cry everytime I see it.


----------



## 911RS6 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Plenty of wheel pix 2 C*

Hey DTOYVR6, Here is a thread that oughta keep you bizzy for a while. The are 17's, 18's, 19's and 20's and they vary in widths from 8" to 11"s wide on C5 bodies. Don't forget to checkout the 2nd page at the bottom of the 1st.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2888163


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_Yeah, Spokane is the ideal place for large diameter rims. I get a kick out of this idiot driving around town with a nice 80's Buick Grand National with chrome 24's or so. It looks retarded and I'm sure the preformance has suffered a lot. I cry everytime I see it.

I to have seen that idiot driving around in that ugly tan Buick.
He used to live off Addision Street on the north side.








I hate driving with the 20's here, too many dammn potholes, messed up streets.
I take the 20's off in the winter, beacuse my wife drives the A6 the most, well shes a woman, it's winter. 
I would rather have a busted up stock rim then a busted 20


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Plenty of wheel pix 2 C (911RS6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *911RS6* »_Hey DTOYVR6, Here is a thread that oughta keep you bizzy for a while. The are 17's, 18's, 19's and 20's and they vary in widths from 8" to 11"s wide on C5 bodies. Don't forget to checkout the 2nd page at the bottom of the 1st.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2888163

thanks ive looked at that thread though. some nice cars on there. what are u talkig about on the second page, the rims? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

